# Tyson Mao BLD Tutorial



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 5, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone has Tyson Mao's blindfold tutorial or knows where I can find it.


----------



## dChan (Apr 5, 2007)

He said he has written it but has yet to post it up on his site(tysonmao.com). Currently his site isn't exactly a hub for speedcubing anyway.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 5, 2007)

I know that, but I've heard some people have the .pdf or Word Doc file


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Apr 11, 2007)

they're probably referring to Macky's guide, which was posted as a pdf file somewhat recently
i've looked for the guide on Tyson's site as well....
I'm not sure if he'll ever post it, but if he does that would be cool since apparently he uses some different algorithms than Macky does.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 11, 2007)

Macky's guide is a good way to start 3 cycle blindfolded. I think the only difference with Tyson might be the algs and the way he explains the method (could be wrong on this). 

You can find a link to Macky's guide (and others) on this topic: http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=71


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 11 2007, 04:59 AM
> * Macky's guide is a good way to start 3 cycle blindfolded. I think the only difference with Tyson might be the algs and the way he explains the method (could be wrong on this).
> 
> You can find a link to Macky's guide (and others) on this topic: http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=71 *


Thanks, I'm reading Macky's tutorial. About how long does it take to learn BLD?

EDIT: Also what tutorial did you use?


----------



## tim (Apr 11, 2007)

It took myself about three weeks to solve a cube completely blindfolded. At the beginning the memorization part is very hard. It takes a while until you can memorize the whole cube in a reasonable time. But practice makes perfect .

Start with memorizing and solving Corner Orientation, EO, EP, CP seperately.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cin_@Apr 11 2007, 01:27 PM
> * It took myself about three weeks to solve a cube completely blindfolded. At the beginning the memorization part is very hard. It takes a while until you can memorize the whole cube in a reasonable time. But practice makes perfect .
> 
> Start with memorizing and solving Corner Orientation, EO, EP, CP seperately. *


 Three weeks doesn't sound bad. What tutorial did you learn from?


----------



## tim (Apr 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Inferno.Fighter.IV+Apr 11 2007, 06:32 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Inferno.Fighter.IV @ Apr 11 2007, 06:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-cin_@Apr 11 2007, 01:27 PM
> * It took myself about three weeks to solve a cube completely blindfolded. At the beginning the memorization part is very hard. It takes a while until you can memorize the whole cube in a reasonable time. But practice makes perfect .
> 
> Start with memorizing and solving Corner Orientation, EO, EP, CP seperately. *


Three weeks doesn't sound bad. What tutorial did you learn from? [/b][/quote]
The same as you . (Macky's 3-cycle guide)


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cin+Apr 11 2007, 01:36 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cin @ Apr 11 2007, 01:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same as you . (Macky's 3-cycle guide) [/b][/quote]
Well then, I greatly look forward to learning to solve BLD!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 11, 2007)

> *Start with memorizing and solving Corner Orientation, EO, EP, CP seperately.*


 I second that!
All 4 steps are completely independend (except for parity). Inspect the cube, memorize the first step, execute the first step blind, repeat for step 2-4.

If you can solve each step individually, try doing 2 steps at a time. A nice way to do this (for corners) is by doing Corner Orientation+Corner Permuation on a 2x2x2!


----------



## rubinator (Apr 26, 2007)

I have the pdf. for the tyson mao BLD


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Apr 26, 2007)

Upload and post it please!


----------



## rubinator (Apr 27, 2007)

here is the BLD tutorial. its mainly an intro to it but it has a lot of info. He told me he wrote it in one night so here it is.
http://www.uploading.com/files/0OA4P02A/blindfold.pdf.html

p.s. i am new to the forum.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 28, 2007)

The file is not a pdf!
Its some html.Please upload it in the yahoo group or in yahoo documents.


----------



## rubinator (Apr 28, 2007)

sorry. i uploaded it to http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/blindf...ng-rubiks-cube/ i think you need to b ea member to get it but it doesnt need money.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 28, 2007)

How did you happen to come across his tutorial?


----------



## rubinator (Apr 28, 2007)

i asked tyson when he was going to put it out and he gave me the word doc. but it was all mest up so he gave me the pdf. so i just asked him.


----------



## duboda (Apr 16, 2008)

*I have it*

I have the .doc file of the pdf, email me and ill give it to u, [email protected](dot)com


----------



## hdskull (Apr 16, 2008)

Isn't the file incomplete ? because I have like part of it, but it doesn't matter, I learned from just reading parts of it.


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2008)

This thread is a year old. Is it even of relevance now?


----------



## Brian Le (Apr 16, 2008)

I just asked him for the tutorial, and he sent it to me. I wouldn't recommend learning from it; it's a bit incomplete. But, his tutorial along with Macky's are pretty good together ;D


----------

